# 2 more....



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

.......from the messiest rod shop on the east coast(god i gotta clean this joint!!!)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice work.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice. (But I must beg to differ on the "messiest" comment. If you saw my rod room, you would feel good about yours I am sure.)


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

that black/yellow/red wrap would look good on my st croix


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thanx alot guys,and king feeder if you own one of dem yeller dogs then i'll bet we're pretty close- the tumble furs make it like out of an old western some days


----------

